# ORPHAN AND ULTRA RARE BIKE THREAD, THE HARDLY EVER SEEN.



## HEMI426 (May 18, 2022)

I wanted to start a thread of Orphan and Ultra rare or valuable bikes. I've been to many many car shows and cruise nights in my life. But now I find myself gravitating towards the different and unusual cars. I've seen so many Camaros, Mustangs, and Challengers tho they are beautiful I now want to see the ones you hardly ever see, like Nashs, Studebakers, Devins, Avantis, Desotos, etc. Maybe you guys have some pic's of Orphan bikes that are hardly ever seen or ultra rare or valuable. Post em so we can broaden our visual horizon. THANKS Here's one from the Netherlands and a Golden Eagle.


----------



## hzqw2l (May 18, 2022)

Kinda rare NOS 1959 DNB folding bike.
Still has packing cardboard wrap on most of the frame.


----------



## juvela (May 18, 2022)

-----

thanks very much for commencing this thread; an excellent idea!   😃 

you might wish to clarify/narrow what is welcome

does it go simply by the rareness of the marque or could it have something to do with features/application of the machine as well?

for example there is a game fairly popular in Europe called hardcourt bicycle polo

machines used for it differ from those employed for regular bicycle polo and are very odd/unique

wonder if they would qualify for the thread...

-----


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 19, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> rare and valuable.




Value and rarity have nothing to do with each other. I have a rare bike that no one else on this site has but it is worth very little.


----------



## HEMI426 (May 19, 2022)

This thread is at the posters discretion, if you think it's rare and not valuable post it, if you think it's valuable and not rare post it, if you think it's odd post it, if you think it's important post it. Let's not over think this, Let's just enjoy the pics and info that's posted. Thanks


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (May 19, 2022)

This is a very interesting thread, and I have a few to contribute.  This thread serves as a good reminder that although rarity does not always determine, influence, or increase monetary value, it does always enhance historic value and curiosity.

This is a circa 1915 Emblem All Nickel Deluxe Boy's bike; 24 inch wheels with tiller handlebars.  This is the only example of this model I have seen, and I will be completing it and posting better photos in the coming years, now that I have squired a replacement front wheel and fender for it.  I can only imagine the young fellow who had this ride back in the day must have been the envy of all of the kids on the block!











Here is perhaps not a rare bicycle, but certainly uncommon.  A 1961 Huffy Silver Jet. This was the first year of production, and Huffy's most expensive model available at the time- over $80 brand new in '61.  Dual beam headlight and integrated tail light- triple plated chromium frame.









Here is what could be called a rare bicycle, and it has sparked some question and debate as to its age and origins.  I am almost certain that this is the only one of these that was ever built, and I assume it was custom ordered or contracted to be built, by someone who desired an all metal bicycle.  This is a solid metal boneshaker bicycle built by the Sanderson Brothers Vulcan works.  Perhaps built at the foundry in Sheffield England, but likelier that it was instead built at their branch in Syracuse, New York.  According to a 2009 auction listing, this bicycle was built by "a blacksmith in Hornell, NY", which coupled with the Sanderson brothers stamping under the seat leads me to come to this conclusion.  Without some further paperwork or proof, of which there is not known to be any, there is no way to learn more about it and it is largely speculation.  39 inch driving wheel, and 80 pounds of solid iron and steel.


----------



## Oilit (May 19, 2022)

Here's a thread I started with two versions of the Shelby Golden Eagle. I don't know how rare they are but when I first got them I couldn't even find pictures of other examples. I don't think either was produced very long, I've seen one 1957 Shelby catalog on Ebay, and by then the Golden Eagle had been dropped, replaced by the Shelby Flying Eagle (with a different frame). I found one picture of a Flying Eagle on the internet, but I've yet to see one with my own eyes. Here's the catalog page for the Flying Eagle (copied from the Ebay listing), as for the Golden Eagles they both need work, so I'll wait to post more pictures until I have some progress to show.









						1955 Shelby Golden Eagle | Middleweight Bicycles
					

I picked this up last weekend, and it's well worn, but looks complete except for the replaced chain guard. I believe the paint is original, but other than pin stripes on the forks, there's no decals anywhere. So I was looking for pictures of a better example, and there are pictures of the ads...




					thecabe.com


----------



## kingsting (May 19, 2022)

My Teledyne Titan, Serial # 002.

Teledyne Linair was one of the first companies to produce a titanium frame (along with Speedwell in the UK and Flema in Germany). These were made from 1973-1976.

This bike belonged to Fred DeLong at one time. Fred was a life-long cyclist, Wheelman, author, Bicycling Hall of Fame inductee, and wrote technical articles for Bicycling! magazine. It still wears a TWA luggage tag with his name on it.

I found the 1974 magazine article below on bikeforums.net and because of the author, I believe the bike shown in the article is the same one I have pictured here.

The bike has a lot of interesting modifications and I believe Fred used this as a test mule to try out some of the exotic components on it.


----------



## catfish (May 19, 2022)




----------



## juvela (May 19, 2022)

kingsting said:


> My Teledyne Titan, Serial # 002.
> 
> Teledyne Linair was one of the first companies to produce a titanium frame (along with Speedwell in the UK and Flema in Germany). These were made from 1973-1976.
> 
> ...




-----

have had one of these hanging in me racks for many years

it was assembled into a bike by Spence Wolf of the Cupertino Bike Shop in Cupertino, California

he was fond of using the framesets to construct touring machines and built it up with a T.A. triple chainset, MAFAC Racer brakes with Brake Boosters, Phil hubs & bottom bracket, Campag gear ensemble with Rally rear mech

there was a point where Teledyne made a decision to exit the bicycle industry and distribution of the frames was taken over by Follis, do not recall what years Follis was the agent for them...

have never checked the serial on the example here.  will be interesting to guess how early/late it may be...

always enjoyed the Fred DeLong technical articles in _BICYCLING! _magazine.  😉 

-----


----------



## non-fixie (May 19, 2022)

1977 Speedwell Titalite. Sold and branded by Van Deursen of Scheveningen, Holland.


----------



## non-fixie (May 19, 2022)

Late eighties Nöll Pro. Made of Mannesman 34CrMo4 tubing by Achim Nöll of Fulda, Germany.


----------



## juvela (May 19, 2022)

non-fixie said:


> 1977 Speedwell Titalite. Sold and branded by Van Deursen of Scheveningen, Holland.
> 
> View attachment 1629832



-----

had one of the early Speedwells come through

unlike later titanium frames they employed tubing of the same dimensions as steel frames

the result was a frame so flexible that it would change gears under load 🙀 


-----


----------



## Boris (May 19, 2022)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1629632



I believe this bike still belongs to member Mark Mattei. A little more about it on the attached thread.








						Photo Requested | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

I think I initially found this photo on this site years ago and thought I had a larger copy of it, but I guess not. Does anyone out there have a larger one?




					thecabe.com


----------



## iceman (May 19, 2022)

Great thread, I love odd balls. This one is a 1909 Resilient Royal Centaur. Very English. The girder frame was only made for one year. It has an Armstrong 2 speed bottom bracket. It needs some work that should be done this winter. Thanks


----------



## iceman (May 19, 2022)

Another one. 1981 Sprick. Made in Germany, advertised as “ the bicycle of the future”. Funny thing is none of these advances got off the ground. Sachs 3 speed coaster brake. Thanks


----------



## iceman (May 19, 2022)

One more. 1988 Norco RPM. To some, the monocoque bmx was the future of BMX, it was very short lived. Specialized and Haro and I am sure others also made monocoque’s. The RPM’s are probably the rarest. This one was raced at the world championships in 2000. Thanks


----------



## non-fixie (May 20, 2022)

Bridgestone have never been afraid of the unusual.

This is mrs non-fixie's Blouson, a city bike designed by Giorgetto Giugiaro. I don't think they sold more than a handful.





One of my personal favorites is the GrandTech GR-27. One of the few 700C-wheeled folding bikes, and one that actually feels and rides like a normal bike. A very clever design.


----------



## mike j (May 20, 2022)

My 1901 Nyack bicycle, several things make it unique. Nyack is a trendy village located on the west shore of the Hudson river about 20 miles north of N.Y.C. It is a popular weekend bicycle destination of the city people, which is not necessarily loved by everyone. Up until a few years ago, no one knew that there was a bicycle manufacturer there. There was only an obscure mention of it in the Wheelman. I only found out when @dfa242 posted a Nyack and Spaulding bicycle catalog for sale here on the cabe. Probably why no one knew about it, was that it was listed as the Nutall manufacturing company after it's founder, John Nutall. He arrived in Nyack around 1897 with his lawyer, got some local juice involved ( a prominent druggist from an old local established family) and started the company. His expertise was nickel plating. I believe that he did a lot for Spaulding including manufacturing their juvenile bicycle line. I got this bike from another good caber from Georgia. All the info that the Nyack library has was generated here on the cabe. The Nyack historian, who is a really knowledgable fellow, had no clue. A few years ago the DPW found a juvenile bicycle in a sewer , in poor condition, and a couple of later models have shown up here, but they look like Columbia's. Colonel Pope, I believe, was known for reintroducing models that he had previously taken over. So, I think that this may be the last survivor, it retains a very good amount of original paint, nickel plating & the American bicycle company sticker.


----------



## Oilit (May 20, 2022)

mike j said:


> My 1901 Nyack bicycle, several things make it unique. Nyack is a trendy village located on the west shore of the Hudson river about 20 miles north of N.Y.C. It is a popular weekend bicycle destination of the city people, which is not necessarily loved by everyone. Up until a few years ago, no one knew that there was a bicycle manufacturer there. There was only an obscure mention of it in the Wheelman. I only found out when @dfa242 posted a Nyack and Spaulding bicycle catalog for sale here on the cabe. Probably why no one knew about it, was that it was listed as the Nutall manufacturing company after it's founder, John Nutall. He arrived in Nyack around 1897 with his lawyer, got some local juice involved ( a prominent druggist from an old local established family) and started the company. His expertise was nickel plating. I believe that he did a lot for Spaulding including manufacturing their juvenile bicycle line. I got this bike from another good caber from Georgia. All the info that the Nyack library has was generated here on the cabe. The Nyack historian, who is a really knowledgable fellow, had no clue. A few years ago the DPW found a juvenile bicycle in a sewer , in poor condition, and a couple of later models have shown up here, but they look like Columbia's. Colonel Pope, I believe, was known for reintroducing models that he had previously taken over. So, I think that this may be the last survivor, it retains a very good amount of original paint, nickel plating & the American bicycle company sticker.
> 
> View attachment 1630213
> 
> ...



Refresh my memory. Was the American Bicycle Company a trust formed by Pope and others to try to monopolize bicycle production?


----------



## mike j (May 20, 2022)

Oilit said:


> Refresh my memory. Was the American Bicycle Company a trust formed by Pope and others to try to monopolize bicycle production?



Yes, if you go into the antique pre 1933 section there is a post on the American Bicycle Company. @Blue Streak posted a pretty complete list of actually who & what was taken over. My personal opinion was that he really didn't continue the manufacturing of most of them, just slapped stickers or plates onto the ones that were already made.


----------



## charnleybob (May 20, 2022)




----------



## HEMI426 (May 20, 2022)

I'm surprised no pics of Bluebirds, Black Stingrays, what was that one that sold for 10K found buy a dumpster a Monark Airman or something. I know alot of Cabers have rare, odd, important, and valuable bikes.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 20, 2022)

The ABC Trust continued making their own machines, but were slowly absorbed by the Westfield Manufacturing Company.  As the bicycle business declined, other factories were shut down and became badge engineered Westfield products.


----------



## Oilit (May 20, 2022)

Here's another thread I started about a Monark-built Firestone that was on Facebook. Monarks may not be rare, but Monarks with three speeds and caliper brakes certainly are! Unfortunately I wasn't able to buy this one, so all I know is what's in the thread. If anybody else has a Monark with calipers like this, I'd like to see some pictures. So far @Gordon has this club all to himself!









						What kind of brakes are these? | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

So I saw this Monark-built Firestone on FB, my first impression was the Firestone version of a Monark Bearcat. I messaged the seller several times but never got a reply. The Bearcat was Monark's take on a three-speed with caliper brakes, but looking at these pictures, these brakes look like they...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Coot (May 21, 2022)

I'm interested in what folks make of this one. It's a prewar Huffman Airflyte twin-flex and the strange thing is that the left side tank has three gills at the front, while the right side has 4. All my other Huffmans have 3 gills on both sides and I don't recall ever seeing a tank with 4 gills. Thoughts?


----------



## HEMI426 (May 21, 2022)

That's awesome, thanks for posting it.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 22, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> I'm surprised no pics of Bluebirds, Black Stingrays, what was that one that sold for 10K found buy a dumpster a Monark Airman or something. I know alot of Cabers have rare, odd, important, and valuable bikes.



Already a thread similar to this but like all these threads people start showing everything they own and diluting the original intent of the post. Case in point look at the rare or unusual color Schwinn thread. V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 22, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> I'm surprised no pics of Bluebirds



Here is where threads go sidewise as Shawn stated above.  Bluebirds are not any of these things you have ask for:
"ORPHAN AND ULTRA RARE BIKE THREAD, THE HARDLY EVER SEEN."​In my mind an original shaft drive Bluebird would be the only thing that would properly fit this thread you created.  Yes they are valuable but that defeats the purpose of the thread.  Dozens exist out there in bikeland and a new example seems to appear almost monthly.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 22, 2022)

Here is a rare bird:  The 1954 Roadmaster Skylark, one of three known.  These aluminum monoframes were reportedly conceived by Harley Earl's design firm.  They were built as concept bikes for use in display at the Cleveland Welding/AMF trade exhibit booths.  This example is owned by Mark Mattei, @Mark Mattei.


----------



## charnleybob (May 22, 2022)

Here's some more dilution...


----------



## Freqman1 (May 22, 2022)

charnleybob said:


> Here's some more dilution...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631672



At least it isn’t Campus green!


----------



## non-fixie (May 22, 2022)

This is one I found recently, and built up for mrs non-fixie. The design itself is not especially rare, but one built by Ko Zieleman is. 

Zieleman only built racing bikes. For professionals and aspiring amateurs with enough money. 

Apparently he built a few of these for family members and special friends.





So far I've only found evidence of the existence of two examples. One is mrs non-fixie's, the other one is still in the Zieleman family, as far as I know.

The man on the left is frame builder Ko Zieleman, the kid on the bike is his grandson, and current pro sprinter Dylan Groenewegen:


----------



## redline1968 (May 22, 2022)

What about colson high low balloon tire original


----------



## Dave Stromberger (May 22, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Here is where threads go sidewise as Shawn stated above.  Bluebirds are not any of these things you have ask for:
> "ORPHAN AND ULTRA RARE BIKE THREAD, THE HARDLY EVER SEEN."​In my mind an original shaft drive Bluebird would be the only thing that would properly fit this thread you created.  Yes they are valuable but that defeats the purpose of the thread.  Dozens exist out there in bikeland and a new example seems to appear almost monthly.



Indeed! I hope people will not be offended if we delete posts that are off-topic.  But where to draw the line?


----------



## Dave Stromberger (May 22, 2022)

Actually... maybe the best way to keep it on topic, is for you guys to report stuff that you don't think belongs here.  Team effort!


----------



## Oilit (May 23, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Already a thread similar to this but like all these threads people start showing everything they own and diluting the original intent of the post. Case in point look at the rare or unusual color Schwinn thread. V/r Shawn



Shawn,
Don't you have a bike that belongs in this thread? As I recall, you said it wasn't particularly valuable but it's pretty rare. That sounds like it fits to me!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 23, 2022)

Here you go 1969 Atala  Torino Golden Arrow 3 speed. It is in pieces in my shop someday I will get it put back together. Still looking for a set of Raleigh 20 inch hoops for the ones that were toast. Very rare not very valuable.


----------



## mickeyc (May 23, 2022)

How about the Relay I just sold?  Made in Reading, PA.  







Never seen another.


----------



## cyclingday (May 23, 2022)

So far, from most of the bikes posted, I can see why these models were orphaned and so ultra rare.
Nobody wanted them then, and nobody wanted them now.
My guess is, nobody is going to want them in 30 years in time.
I’ll take the mass produced Elgin Bluebird over the mundane Diamond frame, or the funky S frame whatchamacallit any day.



Made for sale on the Internet of its time.
The Sears and Roebuck mail order catalog.
All you had to do, was fill out the order form and mail it in, and this thing of beauty showed up on your door step within six weeks time.
Maybe not so rare, by today’s Amazon Prime time, but still pretty damn cool!


----------



## Oilit (May 23, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> So far, from most of the bikes posted, I can see why these models were orphaned and so ultra rare.
> Nobody wanted them then, and nobody wanted them now.
> My guess is, nobody is going to want them in 30 years in time.
> I’ll take the mass produced Elgin Bluebird over the mundane Diamond frame, or the funky S frame whatchamacallit any day.
> ...



So you're saying bikes are rare because either - 1: Nobody wanted one - or 2: Nobody could afford one. So then Caber's fall into two categories - 1: Rich - or 2: Wierdos who march to the beat of a drum nobody else wants to follow. I guess that leaves me in the wierdo category.


----------



## cyclingday (May 23, 2022)

Don’t get me wrong.
I’ve got a few diamond frames in the bunch.
But in the landscaping business, I used to tell people not to discount something because it’s so common.
It’s common for a reason.
It looks good.
It’s easy to grow.
And it’s easy to get.
Everybody is looking for the ultra rare.
It’s ultra rare for a reason.
It was a design failure.
It doesn’t look good.
It’s impossible to get, because there was no mass appeal.
It faded off into obscurity.
I get the appeal now.
You want to have something different.
That’s cool!
It’s a good thing, there are people around like that, because these old forlorn relics need someone to love them, since most did not.
If you’re a cow, do you like green grass, or brown grass?
My guess is, if you like brown grass, you’re going to have the pasture all to yourself.


----------



## mrg (May 23, 2022)

Posted this in other threads here but have to throw it in here, What makes this 42 CWC Western Flyer different is the frame, exclusively designed for the Hawthorn All American, one of only 2 prewar straight bar models ( tall tank being the other ) the big difference is straight down tube with a curve right before the crank and no rear stand feet and only fits the AA tank,  I'm guessing in 42 parts were getting scarce so they were just putting together whatever they had to build some bikes so that's how a Western Flyer built with a Wards frame, also had a vintage aftermarket guard & lite so they were really basic.


----------



## MantonSmith (May 23, 2022)

I thought this Hawthorne is kind of rare being that it's a lightweight with a cantilever frame and a 3 speed. And it's the same  year as my car.


----------



## volksboy57 (May 23, 2022)

I have two bikes that I challenge anyone to get more information or examples of. Surely rare, but probably so obscure as to have limited value. 
Bike #1
Here is my schwinn motobike. It is tiny. It has 24" wheels, and hard rubber tires. It sports a junior size saddle. I have seen other brands of small motobikes, but not schwinn




Here is a 26" wheel in comparison


----------



## volksboy57 (May 23, 2022)

Bike #2
I think this is a Marion Cycle Works Halladay kids bike. Doesn't look like a sidewalk bike, but more of a scaled down regular bike. I think the wheels were replaced with slightly smaller ones sometime in the 1920's because of the new departure c hub. I think you call this bike a triple truss.


----------



## Oilit (May 24, 2022)

Here's a bike that intrigues me. @Tim s bought a beautifully restored Schwinn Corvette with the earliest serial number I've seen on a middleweight, but it also has the earlier version of the seat tube decal, which is unique in my experience. The other bikes with this decal are all early production balloon tire Jaguars. Has anybody got a middleweight with this decal in the original paint?








						Early Schwinn Corvette | Middleweight Bicycles
					

I first saw this bike when I was picking up my Schwinn 5 speed Corvette. The bike was in the process of being restored and not for sale at the time. The owner/ restorer is a good friend and later indicated that he would sell me the bike. We both were going to Memory Lane and arranged to make the...




					thecabe.com


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 24, 2022)

Oilit said:


> Here's a bike that intrigues me. @Tim s bought a beautifully restored Schwinn Corvette with the earliest serial number I've seen on a middleweight, but it also has the earlier version of the seat tube decal, which is unique in my experience. The other bikes with this decal are all early production balloon tire Jaguars. Has anybody got a middleweight with this decal in the original paint?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It having been restored ,wouldn't  it have new decals? Were the ones used the same ones that were on it?


----------



## Oilit (May 24, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> It having been restored ,wouldn't  it have new decals? Were the ones used the same ones that were on it?



He said it had the same decals before it was restored, but faded. He was going to see if the previous owner had any pictures, but never made any more posts. If he sees this, maybe he can tell us if he ever found out anything else.


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 24, 2022)

charnleybob said:


> Beautiful



@saladshooter got a very nice one also


----------



## Oilit (May 24, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Don’t get me wrong.
> I’ve got a few diamond frames in the bunch.
> But in the landscaping business, I used to tell people not to discount something because it’s so common.
> It’s common for a reason.
> ...



Fair enough. To be honest I like green grass, but if I see some brown grass that looks interesting I'll give it a nibble.


----------



## danfitz1 (May 24, 2022)

I'm not a Dayton/Huffman expert of any kind, but I've not seen this combination of 3 rib tank, single flex and lit rack on any other bikes or in the literature. By all appearances, it's very original and been together this way from the beginning. It's date coded 11-40 on back of fork, and externally on the pedal crank. It has the welded on kickstand.


----------



## Lonestar (May 24, 2022)

Not sure if this qualifies...









I reluctantly sold this to a younger guy that was entering the hobby. He fell in love with it, & seemed to like it more than myself. Not a huge fan of road bikes...


----------



## cyclingday (May 24, 2022)

1st of the five time winners.
What’s not to like?
Probably made in quantities for the adoring French market, but definitely a nice conversation piece, for the;
Tour de Francophile.
I love it!


----------



## cyclingday (May 24, 2022)

Not anything as exciting as a complete bike, but I just discovered this glass lens in a 1939 Delta Torpedo light.



It had a cats eye like glow, when reflecting light back to its source, like a Schwinn Fenderbomb, or a Persons Reflecto Light.



I don’t think it’s original equipment, but it’s a good idea.
Maybe some kind of early prototype lens?
I don’t know?
Anyone else ever come across a glass lens in a Delta Torpedo Light?


----------



## cyclingday (May 24, 2022)

This model was a bit of an orphan, due to the Twin Flex debacle at Huffman mfg. in 1938.
The 1938 Super Streamline, got a few updates from the 1937 model, but hardly anyone noticed, because the production line had to regroup, revamp and redesign, after having to completely recall the initial delivery of the new Twin Flex model.
The recall was such a disaster, that the new model was dubbed the “Death Bike,” due to nearly bankrupting the company.
All was made right eventually, but not without a few casualties.
One of which, was the demise of the super stylish, Super Streamline model.









I don’t know what the actual production numbers were for the 1938 version, but I suspect it was pretty low.
They had their hands full, getting the Twin Flex redesigned, and manufactured, so I can only assume, that the Super Streamline got somewhat kicked to the curb.
The main difference between the 38 model from the 37 model, was the inclusion of a gracefully curved downtube.
It also got a chrome tank and a redesigned chainguard, but it was the curved downtube that set this one apart from the rest of the Streamline frame models.
I’m sure, there must be some period photographs of this model in circulation, but I can’t say that I’ve seen any.
It’s definitely a rare bird in today’s collectors circle.
I have no doubt, that an original barn find of this model will pop up some day, and what a glorious day that will be.
But for now, there are only a few of these bikes known to exist.
So, if you would like to add one of these bikes to the collection, but cannot find one, you can thank the Twin Flex Cushioned model for that.


----------



## MrMonark13 (May 26, 2022)

I don’t know if this counts, I have only found 3 including mine. 1923 Schwinn built Rex motorbike.


----------



## Hobo Bill (May 27, 2022)

long departed ..... but what a bicycle    eh!    and a grand ride to boot


----------



## charnleybob (May 28, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> This model was a bit of an orphan, due to the Twin Flex debacle at Huffman mfg. in 1938.
> The 1938 Super Streamline, got a few updates from the 1937 model, but hardly anyone noticed, because the production line had to regroup, revamp and redesign, after having to completely recall the initial delivery of the new Twin Flex model.
> The recall was such a disaster, that the new model was dubbed the “Death Bike,” due to nearly bankrupting the company.
> All was made right eventually, but not without a few casualties.
> ...






The company didn't name the '38 Twin Flex "the Death Bike!"
That name didn't happen until around 1990, at the Motel 6, in Ann Arbor, by 4 guys, bike meet tired/drunk.
(Phil Scott, Pat Cafaro, me, and Tim Geddors.)
There was no known literature at the time, let alone the bike.
Within 2 years, the catalogs popped up and a nice one rolled into a meet.
Phil always swore he saw one, in the back of a truck, at a rainy Perrysburg fall meet, in the 1980's.
The old guy, driving the truck, didn't unload and just drove away with a load of bikes.


----------



## cyclingday (May 28, 2022)

Obviously, the company wouldn’t call their own mistake, “ The Death Bike.”
Who would do that?
Only a bunch of drunk guys at the Motel 6 would do that. Lol!

The recall of the first Twin Flex design in 1938, caused a huge backlash, that nearly bankrupted the company.

That’s pretty much it in a nutshell.

The rest is for the guys at the Motel 6 to figure out.
😎


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 28, 2022)

View attachment 1635044


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 28, 2022)

An early postwar Monark, blackout hubs. I haven't seen another with this paint scheme, and I've only seen 2 or 3 other bikes with the J&R Auto Flyer badge.


----------



## brwstrmgmt (May 28, 2022)

Here is a Western Flyer Airflow, aluminum fenders and all.  Don't see these every day.


----------



## mrg (May 28, 2022)

Adamtinkerer said:


> An early postwar Monark, blackout hubs. I haven't seen another with this paint scheme, and I've only seen 2 or 3 other bikes with the J&R Auto Flyer badge.
> View attachment 1635045



Badge pic?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 29, 2022)

mrg said:


> Badge pic?



I have one from my other J&R, which is a '30s Shelby built.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 29, 2022)

charnleybob said:


> The company didn't name the '38 Twin Flex "the Death Bike!"
> That name didn't happen until around 1990, at the Motel 6, in Ann Arbor, by 4 guys, bike meet tired/drunk.
> (Phil Scott, Pat Cafaro, me, and Tim Geddors.)
> There was no known literature at the time, let alone the bike.
> ...



Notice how the article says the design was due to weakness. Also notice how the above dates don't line up with the date of the article. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Goldenrod (May 29, 2022)

1) Rubber band Gatling gun 2) Runt bike, 3) Kangaroo bike handle bar should be under the rider 4) Roller skate bike Zamboni type street sweeper 5) When motorized a Steampunk bike


----------



## non-fixie (May 30, 2022)

Came across this bike in Belgium a few years ago. Presumably a one-off. Not sure Ernesto would approve, though.


----------



## catfish (May 30, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (May 30, 2022)

My 1934 Huffman LaFrance Camelback--I've never seen another complete bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (May 30, 2022)

Twin Cushioner Colson. Another one of those with only a handful known.


----------



## mrg (May 31, 2022)

Never seen another one of these, Colson built Firestone Flying Ace!, next time it gets unburied I really need to put some black walls on it and get some better pics!


----------



## kingsting (May 31, 2022)

This wild Bruni was at the Hershey car show a while back and was already sold when I spotted it. It was only a few spaces away from where Sam Fitzsimmons was set up and he didn't see it either!


----------



## bikejunk (May 31, 2022)

These round tank balloon bikes did not have a long production period


----------



## Oilit (Sep 3, 2022)

I picked up this bike last summer from the widow of the original owner. She said they both got Covid, she recovered but he didn't. 
The bike is a 1956 Roadmaster, but the seat is a curiosity. Obviously it's a woman's seat, and probably much more comfortable than the original, but it's the first I've seen with three springs in the back. Does anyone know when these were produced?


----------



## juvela (Sep 3, 2022)

Oilit said:


> I picked up this bike last summer from the widow of the original owner. She said they both got Covid, she recovered but he didn't.
> The bike is a 1956 Roadmaster, but the seat is a curiosity. Obviously it's a woman's seat, and probably much more comfortable than the original, but it's the first I've seen with three springs in the back. Does anyone know when these were produced?
> 
> View attachment 1690053
> ...




-----

appears machine fitted with tail lamps on both seat stays

do not recall seeing this arrangement previously

perhaps a safety conscious owner...

note that reflector pedals appear later than machine


-----


----------



## juvela (Sep 3, 2022)

mrg said:


> Never seen another one of these, Colson built Firestone Flying Ace!, next time it gets unburied I really need to put some black walls on it and get some better pics!View attachment 1637666View attachment 1637667View attachment 1637256
> 
> View attachment 1637259
> View attachment 1637665




-----

is it known who produced the P-38 mascot?


-----


----------



## Robert Troub (Sep 3, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> I wanted to start a thread of Orphan and Ultra rare or valuable bikes. I've been to many many car shows and cruise nights in my life. But now I find myself gravitating towards the different and unusual cars. I've seen so many Camaros, Mustangs, and Challengers tho they are beautiful I now want to see the ones you hardly ever see, like Nashs, Studebakers, Devins, Avantis, Desotos, etc. Maybe you guys have some pic's of Orphan bikes that are hardly ever seen or ultra rare or valuable. Post em so we can broaden our visual horizon. THANKS Here's one from the Netherlands and a Golden Eagle.
> 
> View attachment 1629369
> 
> View attachment 1629370



Rare + value are 2 totally different things......


----------



## lgrinnings (Sep 3, 2022)

I know @catfish has one of these early (pre-37) Westfield Arch Bar Streamlines tucked away, but does anyone else? Standard model or Deluxe like mine with the Torrington battery tube bars?


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 3, 2022)

That's why I used the word (OR)  rare or valuable,  and not the word (AND). But I must say I do have a few bikes that are rare AND valuable.


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 3, 2022)

*@charnleybob *



charnleybob said:


> The company didn't name the '38 Twin Flex "the Death Bike!"
> That name didn't happen until around 1990, at the Motel 6, in Ann Arbor, by 4 guys, bike meet tired/drunk.
> (Phil Scott, Pat Cafaro, me, and Tim Geddors.)
> There was no known literature at the time, let alone the bike.
> ...




*Bob ... thank you for documenting the above
"Death Bike" conversation, along with the very
accurate list of those involved in same.

Can remember our gathering at that Motel 6, the 
time-period and the rain -- like it was yesterday. 

Also ... when you, Phil and i interviewed Horace 
M. Huffman, Jr. in October of 1992 .. at the ''Huffy
100 Celebration'', One-Hundred Years of Huffman, 
in Dayton ... can remember seeing him react to the 
mere mention of that ''particular'' 1938 Huffman Model ...  

Special Memories, Bob !!*


patric


*1940 Twin Flex .. Davis Flyer .. she used to be my girl ... now owned by @John *


----------



## tacochris (Sep 3, 2022)

Ive been told there are maybe 12 or so of these around right now.  
39 Firestone Flying Ace.  Base model of that line...


----------



## charnleybob (Sep 3, 2022)

hoofhearted said:


> *@charnleybob *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It was like I asked Mr. Huffman if I could borrow his wife, for a good time.
He instantly thought of that bike and not all the other Twin Flexes made. (According to him, about 6,000 or so.)
Those were some wild and crazy bike show days and conversations/bike deals, at the motel rooms.
I remember one time, at the Hindu Hilton, in Perrysburg : Patric, Harry, Phil, Larkin-with all original Shelby catalogs, and Jim Poyneer. (Think of Charles Bronson being a bike collector.)
We talked and yakked til bike show exhausion about did us in.
I think that's the meet where Vance Warner broke the key off in his ignition and let the car run for about 3 days.
It was also the meet where this big scruffy bear like guy, with one eye and a new pup, had all his stuff crammed into a little Nissan.
The first time I ever saw Paul.
This is such a great and crazy hobby.
You never, ever leave it, once you find it.


----------



## mrg (Sep 3, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> is it known who produced the P-38 mascot?
> 
> ...



My Dad produced the OG -38 Lighting's with Lockheed, told Joe ( shure-spin ) about that and he made up a few!


----------

